# Freak Fish



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have collected some freaky looking steel and salmon pictures the last couple years from other forums from Oh, PA, New York and Michigan. Does anyone else have any to share?


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> I have collected some freaky looking steel and salmon pictures the last couple years from other forums from Oh, PA, New York and Michigan. Does anyone else have any to share?


looks like a "pinhead"


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

One more for the freak show.


----------



## johnati234 (Nov 21, 2006)

how do those fish grow like that without dieing?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow I wonder how many of these were injuries vs. deformations?


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Here is one I got before the freeze and floods! It looked like a lamprey wound and all the tissue, bone, and gills were rotted away!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG I laughed really hard at picture 4.
Thanks for the pics mepps!


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

I actually have a photo where the top half of the steelys head is gone and you are looking at the brain.....it was spawning w/ a female right before i took the pic...

I'll try to bring it in to work and post it here...

steely123


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

A couple more from another forum.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Where all of these caught in the Black River?  


I'm just joking!


----------

